# NO MORE ED ROMAN!



## W4D (Jun 14, 2007)

That is right! Ed Roman is going out of business.

Las Vegas-based Ed Roman Guitars, known as &#8220;The World&#8217;s Largest Guitar Store,&#8221; began liquidating its assets on June 13. This comes six months after Roman sold the business to a company operating area car dealerships. According to Roman, nine employees were let go in May, followed by 13 more on June 13. A car dealership will replace his store, due to the potential for more profits.

Ed does how ever threaten to try and buy his name back in the future to open a much smaller store.

"I want everyone to know I will be back and everything will be made whole,&#8221; said Roman. &#8220;I am in the process of buying my name back. I didn&#8217;t sign any non-compete clause, so I hope to reopen a store, although it won&#8217;t be as large as my last one.&#8221;


----------



## matt7 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hahahahaha about time that little dwarf was put in his place! E-rep for you sir!


----------



## dpm (Jun 14, 2007)

wow, how tragic


----------



## Eric (Jun 14, 2007)

I was wondering why when I called today they told me they wouldn't make me a damn body. 

*Eric knows nothing about Ed Roman please don't hit him with any blunt objects*


----------



## swedenuck (Jun 14, 2007)

YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Now that old fucker just needs to burn at the stake.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 14, 2007)

Excellent news. That guy is an asshole and a half. I hope he isn't coming back any time soon.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Amen to that.


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

7Strings said:


> I was wondering why when I called today they told me they wouldn't make me a damn body.
> 
> *Eric knows nothing about Ed Roman please don't hit him with any blunt objects*



You dodged a bullet. 

Jemsite must be overjoyed at this. I'm wondering if there's another side of the story we're not getting, where the fucker finally got taken down by the Better Business Bureau or something...


----------



## Eric (Jun 14, 2007)

Will someone enlighten me as to what happened?


----------



## matt7 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that all the companys he pissed off got togeather and stole his keys. Once they had them, they set them on a high shelf and sat back while he tried to get them. After this he died of embarrisment. On slightly worse news every CEO of every company he pissed off has had to buy new pants cause they pissed them selfs laughing at the dwarf.


----------



## W4D (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad I could put a smile on your faces.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 14, 2007)

Ive heard of this guy before... Plz, tell us a horrible. story Im not really sure what was with this guy. Just that he is a complete asshole.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 14, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



                                                  

I do feel sorry for the employees, but Ed Roman can burn in hell.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 14, 2007)

nice


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 14, 2007)

Does this mean that he is being forced to get rid of inventory and have a sale? Yes! Floral Jems for only $4000!


----------



## W4D (Jun 14, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Does this mean that he is being forced to get rid of inventory and have a sale? Yes! Floral Jems for only $4000!



He is blowing out everything it all started early this month


----------



## Pauly (Jun 14, 2007)

Mwhahaha, that's my amusement quota for the day satisfied.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow. I always thought something like this would happen to him too.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2007)

I know this is great news, but I am also not sure why.

What did he do to deserve such ill repute?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

FINALLY! The abomination of the guitar world is no more! yesss!!!!



stitch216 said:


> I know this is great news, but I am also not sure why.
> 
> What did he do to deserve such ill repute?


It would pobably take a short book to tell all of which is Ed Roman.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 14, 2007)

Start it then.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 14, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Start it then.


We can start here:

Ed Roman, Master of Misinformation


----------



## SevenatoR (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 

Suck it down, Ed.


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear that.  Damn crook.


----------



## Eric (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow... what an asshole... I can't believe that email on "what Ed does" about the racist comments regarding the Korean wife... That soooo messed up.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 15, 2007)

So i can go to the shop and steal a guitar? or maybe play all of them and only buy a pick


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 15, 2007)

There's to ya Ed. 

I've heard so many horror stories out of reputable builders who won't even deal with Ed I have no idea why anyone would.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 15, 2007)

7Strings said:


> Wow... what an asshole... I can't believe that email on "what Ed does" about the racist comments regarding the Korean wife... That soooo messed up.





Racist = Scum.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 15, 2007)

So, selling counterfeit EBMM's isn't good for business? 

That news made my day. He deserves all the shit he gets.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't go getting too happy:



W4D said:


> Ed does how ever threaten to try and buy his name back in the future to open a much smaller store.
> 
> "I want everyone to know I will be back and everything will be made whole, said Roman. I am in the process of buying my name back. I didnt sign any non-compete clause, so I hope to reopen a store, although it wont be as large as my last one.



As for his "sale" $22,500 for a Zoraxe? Isn't this the one he couldn't sell at $15,000?


----------



## XEN (Jun 15, 2007)

Thought he could monopolize all the used Steinbergers, did he? 

I hope this poetic justice is written in the style and flair of the Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner, and not E.E. Cummings.


----------



## yetti (Jun 15, 2007)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 15, 2007)

Metal Ken told be about this last night. Sounds like he finally got what was coming to him.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 15, 2007)

Every time I read this I get all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 15, 2007)

Alpo said:


> So, selling counterfeit EBMM's isn't good for business?


EB/MM sued him last year regarding those counterfeits and won.
He even had to post a public apology on his site (which ended up on almost every guitar forum...heh heh).

I love how Ed threatens to "come back from the dead".
A defiant asshole to the very end. 

I guess this means that his stupid bus/motorhome and pseudo-limo won't be taking up 11 parking spaces at NAMM shows.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

See ya, dick.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 15, 2007)

FYI:

ED ROMAN: Copy Petrucci JP6 - Infringement - Ernie Ball Forums

Ed Roman Apologizes - Ernie Ball Forums


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 15, 2007)

Ed Roman


----------



## Durero (Jun 15, 2007)

Glad to see him go, and I hope he stays gone!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 15, 2007)

Having read the link provided, he seem slike a jerk. Its always a shame when people like that get into the gene pool


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 15, 2007)

Last time I was there, he had 4 JEM BFP's there. I wants me one of them! $4000, eh?


----------



## Murder Soul (Jun 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Don't go getting too happy:
> 
> 
> 
> As for his "sale" $22,500 for a Zoraxe? Isn't this the one he couldn't sell at $15,000?



I remember that! I entered a contest in Nintendo Power to win that and another one, probably a bass. That was 7 years ago though.


----------



## String Seraphim (Jun 15, 2007)

Didn't he produce a lot of B.C. Rich knockoffs too? IIRC they were the ones that kept showing up on ebay often with satin finishes and a single bridge pickup proclaiming they were custom shop orders. (shrug) 

Regardless, the dude is a douche nozzle after reading, some time ago, about the EBMM stuff and is hollow apologies not to mention the blatant rudeness and racism. Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 15, 2007)

I Want Guitars - Guitars, Parts, Electric Guitar Accessories

There's another one. The neck on that looks rather suspect from the back doesnt it?


Edit:
NVM i saw some other guitars on ibanez register. its just how JS'es necks look, i guess. 
BUT 5 grand? still.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 16, 2007)

^ I saw the fretboard and the trem, and, as far as I know, it looks like a repainted JS100 made to look like a Donnie. JS100s go for $700. What a fucking crook. It has the "JOE SATRIANI" inlay at the 21st fret, which is a feature only found on JS100s, and appears to have a LO-TRS II trem, which, as you may know, is one of the worst.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

I figured it might've been a Radius or something -- those say "Custom made" at the 22nd fret, but you can get a radius 540 for like, 3-500$. No paintjob costs 4500$.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I figured it might've been a Radius or something -- those say "Custom made" at the 22nd fret, but you can get a radius 540 for like, 3-500$. No paintjob costs 4500$.



Either way, it's a ripoff.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't think that's good news!
I really hate him and don't want him to left the business now.
He should kicked ,burned ,pissed and degraded by any customer and factory as EB/MM did ,or even maybe more would be nicer.
So i hope he returns to business as soon as possible ,and get's as much torture as it can be!


----------



## Kevan (Jun 16, 2007)

There was a rumor of some video that someone on the Jackson/Charvel forum shot at a NAMM show years ago:
_As Ed walked down one of the aisles, a guy ran up behind him and kicked him in the ass._

I've heard about the video from hundreds of people, but never seen it. I thought it was BS until I saw Ed at a NAMM show with a skinny little guy wearing a beret and a yellow shirt that said "SECURITY" on it.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 16, 2007)

Kevan said:


> There was a rumor of some video that someone on the Jackson/Charvel forum shot at a NAMM show years ago:
> _As Ed walked down one of the aisles, a guy ran up behind him and kicked him in the ass._
> 
> I've heard about the video from hundreds of people, but never seen it. I thought it was BS until I saw Ed at a NAMM show with a skinny little guy wearing a beret and a yellow shirt that said "SECURITY" on it.



That's amazing.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> ^ I saw the fretboard and the trem, and, as far as I know, it looks like a repainted JS100 made to look like a Donnie. JS100s go for $700. What a fucking crook. It has the "JOE SATRIANI" inlay at the 21st fret, which is a feature only found on JS100s, and appears to have a LO-TRS II trem, which, as you may know, is one of the worst.



Yep, it's a JS100. It's ok though folks, they don't pretend it's a real Donnie



Cock Jockey's Webstore said:


> A real Ibanez Joe Satriani model with a reproduction of the Blue Faces custom paint job



Fuckers


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 17, 2007)

Kevan said:


> We can start here:
> 
> Ed Roman, Master of Misinformation



Wow...  I've heard that people hate him but I didn't realise it was THAT bad!  

Burn racist burn!


----------



## Pablo (Jun 20, 2007)

It's a sad, sad day in the music industry...  

The arrogant arse totally "Ed Romaned" his way out of business. ER simply didn't grasp how quickly word gets around in todays digital world... I mean: _everyone_ knows not to do business with Ed Roman! Seriously, imagine being such a fraudulant, ignorant, racist prick that not even one of the worlds largest selections of guitars can bring customers through the doors.

A hearty good riddance to Ed Roman and thank you to Waylon for bringing a smile to my face on a rainy danish Wednesday  

Eske


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 20, 2007)

Edit: Eh, nevermind.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 20, 2007)

Kevan said:


> There was a rumor of some video that someone on the Jackson/Charvel forum shot at a NAMM show years ago:
> _As Ed walked down one of the aisles, a guy ran up behind him and kicked him in the ass._



Yup, that really happened--a JCFer going by the name of "Racer X" did the honors.

Wow, it turns out that insulting, harassing, and ripping off your customers is not a good business model. Who knew?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Seriously, imagine being such a fraudulant, ignorant, racist prick that not even the worlds largest selection of overpriced guitars can bring customers through the doors.



Fixed


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

Bob! Go to member introductions and tell us about yourself!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha, boned!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 14, 2008)

String Seraphim said:


> Didn't he produce a lot of B.C. Rich knockoffs too? IIRC they were the ones that kept showing up on ebay often with satin finishes and a single bridge pickup proclaiming they were custom shop orders. (shrug)



This seems very relevant now.


----------



## Gabe Nickelson (Jul 14, 2008)

Karma's a bitch! What goes around comes around, you leprechaunistic fool! HA HA! HA HA HA!


----------



## Celiak (Jul 14, 2008)

Is he back in business? Because this thread is a year old and I've still seen people buying from him and getting screwed.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Is he back in business? Because this thread is a year old and I've still seen people buying from him and getting screwed.



"As long as there is evil, mumm-ra lives"


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2008)

bobtheguitar said:


> Spam



If you didn't post this exact same thing on several forums with a link to your website to drum up traffic, people might actually appreciate the heads up. However what you're doing is just spamming, and it's not welcome here. Thread closed.


----------

